# DD Modifiers



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all

Does any one come across DD modifier.

Pls share it if known


----------



## gost (Oct 20, 2010)

DD is used with transportation codes to indicate the origina and destination of the patient.  The origin and destination codes are:

D = Diagnostic or therapeutic site other than P or H when these are used as origin codes;
E = Residential, domiciliary, custodial facility (other than 1819 facility);
G = Hospital based ESRD facility;
H = Hospital;
I = Site of transfer (e.g. airport or helicopter pad) between modes of ambulance transport;
J = Freestanding ESRD facility;
N = Skilled nursing facility;
P = Physician's office;
R = Residence;
S = Scene of accident or acute event;
X = Intermediate stop at physician's office on way to hospital (destination code only)

So, DD indicates the patient was transported from a diagnostic or therapeutic site other than physician's office or hospital to another therapeutic site other than physician's office or hospital.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for ur help


----------

